# Patterns



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Since i have been stick making i have at least a well over a hundred patterns /templates ranging from a wide range of water fowl to the last alice in wonderland .I also keep the origanl drawingsof them all .All the research is kept in memory on the computer and have hundreds of photos on the memory stick.

Its just me that needs a memory stick now probably needs pushing in a uncomfortable place,

The conservatory table which is 3 m. long is coverd in drawing books , carving books and wildlife books . A3 Drawing pads files and alike

you guys must be in the same mess as me?

I have been told to tidy up again?

My book shelfs are full the rack for storing finished sticks is full my workshop is full all for the sake of stickmaking .

already planning more sculpture and sticks how the dickens do you store all the stuff that cant go into the shed

Yet i still make patterens of thngs that catch my eye and interest

I can easily cut out and carve 3 toppers a day from templates .it only takes mins to cut the basic shape out from a pattern on the band saw, that is if i get time to get into the workshop.

how do you guys escape to the workshop to get things done you want to do


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

RINGS A BELL! Oh, that's my house!

Gifting will clean out the racks. I take 2 carving magazines. I had about 3yr worth of them. I went thought those and cut out the things I wanted and filed those cut outs in 4 plastic file cases. Plans I have in note books and a plastic storage container. I had to go though the carving and wood working books I had collected over many years. Many I was sorry I had purchased, Some where ones I just did not use. All of those I donated to a salvation army store. I have a yearly clean out. I just grit my teeth and start tossing things out I do not have a plan for. The shed/ shop looks great for about 3 months . Then it looks like it did. I do a lot of different things that use all different sizes wood and types of wood. So I keep all kinds of scraps. I have to go though those every year too. It is a burden of what we do! Best of luck cobalt!! ;- }


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

I've been trying to follow a rule: Nothing new in the house until something old gets tossed. Harder to do than it seems. Every hobby and obsession over the years has left piles of magazines, etc everywhere.

After my mother-in-law passed away a few years ago, we found that her lifelong habit of collecting had turned into hoarding. The house was a disaster. After helping clear the mess away, I came home and began pitching things so my own kids would not be in the same position some years down the road. (For instance, my wife had a box filled with miss matched soxs. There was a whole drawer full of used childrens' crayons and dried out markers.) This week, I'm pitching a box of magazines that I collected back when I was learning computer graphics in the 80s. Full of how-tos for programs and computers that no longer exist.

That way, I'll have room for a few more chisels and gouges...


----------



## JJireh (Feb 7, 2013)

I use technology mostly for designs and images. I have a few books, but most magazines come in e-format now. I scour the web for inspiration and reference images, I keep the ones I like in Dropbox (cloud storage) or on 32G USB drive.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Its a good rule to have gdenby, but i`m not to clever at sticking at it.

I like the old fashioned way of the book in hand ,its something i dont think i could part with.

storeing stuff is good way on the computer but not that good at organising the files . but the web is a useful for research.


----------

